

DoS attack on CDN users (with PoC) - mixedbit
http://mixedbit.org/blog/2013/04/11/dos_attack_on_cdn_users.html

======
mixedbit
Here are links to harmless PoCs (cookies are configured to expire in 5
minutes):

Amazon CloudFront (already on the Public Suffix List):
<https://d18rrft186j3x1.cloudfront.net/bomb_.html>

Google Cloud Storage:
[http://fofofoofooo.commondatastorage.googleapis.com/bomb2.ht...](http://fofofoofooo.commondatastorage.googleapis.com/bomb2.html)

GitHub user content: <http://wrr.github.io/cookie-bomb/bomb.html>

Dropbox user content: <https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/63170109/bomb.html>

Google Drive hosted static pages:
<https://googledrive.com/host/0B3BESKL7AtJvZDBhSnA1UnpOVW8/>

Tumblr: <http://krol-okrucyusz.tumblr.com/>

